# how hard is it to get a job



## shell15123 (Feb 14, 2013)

hiya all am still in england me hubby has applied for a job in regina still waiting to hear back for an interview, anyway i have always worked and would like a job to go to but have no idea how to go about it. i am currently working for shell in one of there garages and they do have them in regina but like a say dont no how to go about it if anyone has any suggestions would be so grateful for the help


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shell15123 said:


> hiya all am still in england me hubby has applied for a job in regina still waiting to hear back for an interview, anyway i have always worked and would like a job to go to but have no idea how to go about it. i am currently working for shell in one of there garages and they do have them in regina but like a say dont no how to go about it if anyone has any suggestions would be so grateful for the help


We don't really have garages in Canada the way you do in the UK. What exactly do you do in the garage?


----------



## shell15123 (Feb 14, 2013)

sorry didnt think to say i work behind the counter retail really but to do that i had to pass exams for health and safety and petrolium deliveries, but am willing to do any job availlable like i said i have always worked


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> We don't really have garages in Canada the way you do in the UK. What exactly do you do in the garage?


You should have no trouble getting a job in retail. Just make sure you obtain a Spousal Open Work Permit when you arrive/enter the country.
Good Luck.


----------

